# Di Maria al Manchester United, ci siamo



## pennyhill (23 Agosto 2014)

Secondo sky sports uk, Angel Di Maria è praticamente un nuovo giocatore del Manchester United. Al Real Madrid andranno 70 milioni, mentre il calciatore guadagnerà 8 milioni di € a stagione. L'annuncio ci sarà nei prossimi giorni.


----------



## Frikez (23 Agosto 2014)

Acquistone della madonna


----------



## Aragorn (23 Agosto 2014)

Questo sì che sarebbe un grande acquisto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Agosto 2014)

Ne prendeva 4 al Real. Il Real c'ha cmq perso.

Con l'arrivo di J.Rodriguez era inevitabile una sua cessione (o al massimo di Isco).

Per me cmq l'Argentino è più forte di J.Rodriguez, Bale e Isco. Dopo C.Ronaldo era l'uomo più importante del Real (infatti Cristiano e Ancelotti hanno provato fino all'ultimo per farlo rimanere).

Sono cmq contento per lui e per il Manchester United!


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Agosto 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ne prendeva 4 al Real. Il Real c'ha cmq perso.
> 
> Con l'arrivo di J.Rodriguez era inevitabile una sua cessione (o al massimo di Isco).
> 
> ...



Ma allora perchè hanno dovuto prendere per forza rodriguez ?


----------



## Aragorn (23 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma allora perchè hanno dovuto prendere per forza rodriguez ?



Perchè fa vendere più magliette


----------



## chicagousait (23 Agosto 2014)

Ci guadagna solo economicamente il Real, con lui in campo è tutt'altra squadra. Acquistone del Manchester


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma allora perchè hanno dovuto prendere per forza rodriguez ?



Perchè era il Giocatore del momento e come ti ha detto Aragorn porta Money


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Agosto 2014)

Il giocatore che serve allo United.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Agosto 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Il giocatore che serve allo United.



Sì, ma giocherà con Mata e Rooney dietro Van Persie ?


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sì, ma giocherà con Mata e Rooney dietro Van Persie ?



Van Gaal sembra deciso sulla difesa a 3 come ai Mondiali,ma Di Maria è un esterno totale che secondo me può giocare in qualsiasi modulo.Non dovrebbero esserci problemi.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Agosto 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Van Gaal sembra deciso sulla difesa a 3 come ai Mondiali,ma Di Maria è un esterno totale che secondo me può giocare in qualsiasi modulo.Non dovrebbero esserci problemi.



Lo so bene, ma tiro fuori lo stesso discorso fatto con Cuadrado. Sarebbe sprecato a correre dietro a fare il tornante. Ma forse sono io che non vedo la difesa a 3.

Potrebbe giocare anche mezz'ala nel 3-5-2.


----------



## pennyhill (24 Agosto 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Van Gaal sembra deciso sulla difesa a 3 come ai Mondiali,ma Di Maria è un esterno totale che secondo me può giocare in qualsiasi modulo.Non dovrebbero esserci problemi.



Fluidificante come Overmars e Finidi dei bei tempi.


----------



## pennyhill (24 Agosto 2014)

L'ultimo posto è per Blind o Nigella de Jong.

Con Blind avresti 6 mancini su 10 giocatori di ruolo, 4/5 del centrocampo che utilizzano il piede sinistro.


----------



## Frikez (24 Agosto 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Fluidificante come Overmars e Finidi dei bei tempi.



Overmars  

La formazione è quella che ha messo Penny, a meno che non passino a 4 dietro e allora in mezzo giocherebbero con Mata Herrera Di Maria, inserendo Januzaj o al limite Ashley Young come esterni offensivi


----------



## Jaqen (24 Agosto 2014)

Oh la, ora sì che ci siamo e riprenderci quello che è nostro


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Lo so bene, ma tiro fuori lo stesso discorso fatto con Cuadrado. Sarebbe sprecato a correre dietro a fare il tornante. Ma forse sono io che non vedo la difesa a 3.
> 
> Potrebbe giocare anche mezz'ala nel 3-5-2.



Nemmeno a me fa impazzire come tattica,ma mi fiderei del caro Louis


----------



## Kurt91 (24 Agosto 2014)

Acquisto della madonna, il Real imho perde un campionissimo.


----------



## Shevchenko (24 Agosto 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ne prendeva 4 al Real. Il Real c'ha cmq perso.
> 
> Con l'arrivo di J.Rodriguez era inevitabile una sua cessione (o al massimo di Isco).
> 
> ...



E in che modo CR7 ha cercato di farlo restare?
Non credo che gli abbia offerto Irina o se no Angel non si sarebbe mosso da Madrdi


----------



## Shevchenko (24 Agosto 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Acquistone della madonna




Non a caso si chiama Di Maria


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Agosto 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> E in che modo CR7 ha cercato di farlo restare?
> Non credo che gli abbia offerto Irina o se no Angel non si sarebbe mosso da Madrdi



Cristiano ne conosce de top girl...forse Di Maria è ....


----------



## Shevchenko (24 Agosto 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Cristiano ne conosce de top girl...forse Di Maria è ....



Ahahahaha chi lo sa...Però da quel lato i compagni saranno felici...Almeno nelle docce ora possono stare più tranquilli


----------



## Hammer (24 Agosto 2014)

Acquistone. Giocatore totale


----------



## Frikez (24 Agosto 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Non a caso si chiama Di Maria


----------



## 666psycho (24 Agosto 2014)

peccato, averlo al milan sarebbe stato grandioso...


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Agosto 2014)

Ancelotti ha confermato la cessione.


----------



## juventino (24 Agosto 2014)

Sono esagerato a dire che il loro mercato sarebbe stato mediocre senza il colpo Di Maria?


----------



## Shevchenko (24 Agosto 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> peccato, averlo al milan sarebbe stato grandioso...


----------



## Jino (24 Agosto 2014)

Colpaccio, grande giocatore, certo il Madrid non ci poteva fare nulla per tenerlo, si consolano alla grande comunque, 70 mln


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Agosto 2014)

Io non sono affatto sicuro che prendendo Rodríguez e vendendo Di Maria si siano rinforzati, anzi. Secondo me Di Maria era il loro giocatore più importante in mezzo al campo.


----------



## pennyhill (25 Agosto 2014)

Marca alza le cifre: Al Real 75 milioni, più altri 15 di bonus, di cui 10 legati ad obiettivi facilmente raggiungibili.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Agosto 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Marca alza le cifre: Al Real 75 milioni, più altri 15 di bonus, di cui 10 legati ad obiettivi facilmente raggiungibili.



85 milioni! Ci hanno guadagnato economicamente, ma si sono indeboliti (di poco vabbè).


----------



## Jino (25 Agosto 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> 85 milioni! Ci hanno guadagnato economicamente, ma si sono indeboliti (di poco vabbè).



Qualcosina c'hanno perso tecnicamente, non si può negare, certo le alternative interne che c'hanno a Madrid non sono affatto male

Oltretutto questo introito farà si che estate prossima preparino un altro colpo con il botto, poco ma sicuro!


----------



## Heaven (25 Agosto 2014)

Grande acquisto ma per me manca ancora qualcosa al Manchester..


----------



## Jino (25 Agosto 2014)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Grande acquisto ma per me manca ancora qualcosa al Manchester..



Anche per me, sopratutto dietro


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Agosto 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Anche per me, sopratutto dietro



Dubito faranno altro lì, Hanno Jones e Rojo, gli mancherebbe il centrale dei 3. Col senno di poi mi sarei tenuto Vidic fossi stato in loro.


----------



## Dexter (25 Agosto 2014)

Se fossi lo United adesso andrei dritto su Hummels e Vidal


----------



## Jino (25 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Dubito faranno altro lì, Hanno Jones e Rojo, gli mancherebbe il centrale dei 3. Col senno di poi mi sarei tenuto Vidic fossi stato in loro.



Eh vabbè, Vidic è finito e lo sanno bene, è uno che in 4-5 stagioni non ha messo insieme manco 100 presenze. Giusto in Italia può venire, nel cimitero degli elefanti, qui rende ancora.


----------



## Jino (25 Agosto 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Se fossi lo United adesso andrei dritto su Hummels e Vidal



Se hanno altri 100 mln da buttare, perchè no, completano la rosa


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Agosto 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Eh vabbè, Vidic è finito e lo sanno bene, è uno che in 4-5 stagioni non ha messo insieme manco 100 presenze. Giusto in Italia può venire, nel cimitero degli elefanti, qui rende ancora.



Mah Smalling al centro è comunque una sciagura. Forse hanno fatto bene per carità, ma secondo me Vidic all'Inter farà una bella stagione.



Dexter ha scritto:


> Se fossi lo United adesso andrei dritto su Hummels e Vidal



Io Hummels l'avrei puntato il primo Luglio, invece di spendere per Shaw o Herrera. E' l'unico difensore centrale con Kompany che fa la differenza come un attaccante.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Agosto 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Qualcosina c'hanno perso tecnicamente, non si può negare, certo le alternative interne che c'hanno a Madrid non sono affatto male
> 
> Oltretutto questo introito farà si che estate prossima preparino un altro colpo con il botto, poco ma sicuro!



Sicuro. Ogni anno fanno un grande colpo.


----------



## Jino (25 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mah Smalling al centro è comunque una sciagura. Forse hanno fatto bene per carità, ma secondo me Vidic all'Inter farà una bella stagione.
> 
> 
> 
> Io Hummels l'avrei puntato il primo Luglio, invece di spendere per Shaw o Herrera. E' l'unico difensore centrale con Kompany che fa la differenza come un attaccante.



Curioso sapere cos'ha detto Stankovic al connazionale prima decidesse di venire all'Inter.
*
Nemanja, da una vita giochi in premier dove sei ogni domenica abituato a giocare con praterie dietro di te da coprire, venire qui in serie A ti sembrerà di andare in paradiso. *

Con questa uscita ha detto TUTTO.


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Agosto 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Curioso sapere cos'ha detto Stankovic al connazionale prima decidesse di venire all'Inter.
> *
> Nemanja, da una vita giochi in premier dove sei ogni domenica abituato a giocare con praterie dietro di te da coprire, venire qui in serie A ti sembrerà di andare in paradiso. *
> 
> Con questa uscita ha detto TUTTO.



Ah chiariamo che io preferisco assolutamente il calcio britannico, però non lo vedo come un insulto alla nostra serie A, sono solo due approcci diversi, due filosofie di gioco diverse. Detto questo la tua analisi vedendola da questa prospettiva è giusta.

Finisco qui l'OT.


----------



## Frikez (25 Agosto 2014)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Grande acquisto ma per me manca ancora qualcosa al Manchester..



Beh certo, devono praticamente rifare la squadra..i prossimi mercati saranno decisivi per capire se lo United potrà tornare nell'elite. Intanto l'obiettivo è sicuramente quello di tornare in Champions


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Agosto 2014)

Arriva o no sta ufficialità?


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Agosto 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Arriva o no sta ufficialità?



*Il Man UTD comunica l'arrivo di Di Maria per 75 milioni di euro*


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Agosto 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Il Man UTD comunica l'arrivo di Di Maria per 75 milioni di euro*


Beati loro....
75 + 35 shaw 20 Rojo 35 herrera...

E noi dobbiamo chiedere al giocatore di pagare il cartellino

Mamma mia che aquisto.. il Real ci ha perso di brutto però ora ha 75 mln ..


----------



## The Ripper (26 Agosto 2014)

75 mln per Di Maria? 
Ecco una squadra che sa vendere!!!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Agosto 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Il Man UTD comunica l'arrivo di Di Maria per 75 milioni di euro*



Lol
Gran colpo. Felici entrambi.


----------



## Jino (27 Agosto 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> 75 mln per Di Maria?
> Ecco una squadra che sa vendere!!!



Il Real infatti regala solo gente alla frutta, i calciatori al top della carriera dopo che per anni li ha migliorati e resi giocatori di massimo livello li vende giustamente a peso d'oro. In due anni ha venduto Higuain a 40, Ozil a 50 e Di Maria a 75.

E Fester pensa di andare a chiedere in prestito Coentrao o Isco... ahhhh se!


----------

